# Existing ndis2 driver error



## pongo (Jan 1, 2005)

I've just encountered this problem and I do not know how to solve it. I would appreciate any help provided. Thank you.  

I'm using Windows98SE with 128mb RAM running on Intel 3 processor. 

The problem that I have is that ever since i tried to update my driver, it has been having the yellow exclamation mark. THe device in question is my network adapter; my existing ndis2 driver. 


I clicked on its properties, and then I clicked on update driver. The update driver wizard window came up and i checked the option for it to search for a better driver than the one i'm using. 

A new window appeared that said I already have the best driver installed. It said : 

Location of driver : 

C:\\WINDOWS\INF\NETGEN.INF

It then asked for my win98 cd, and it started copying the file as follows :

Source: 
Windows 98 Second Edition CD-ROM

Destination:
C:\\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SVRAPI.DLL

Then a window appeared that said, it has finished reinstalling the driver. 


Then the option came for me to restart my computer. I restarted, but when I went back to control panel > system > I still see the same yellow exclamation mark on my existing ndis2 driver. I've repeated the above process many times but each time I get the same result. 


Also, I don't know if this is any useful, but ever since i got this problem, I cannot play any games at all, no matter if it's an online game or a pc game. Whenever I open any game application, i get a blue screen and I'm in safe mode. Is the problem related?


----------



## tracer357#1 (Jul 19, 2004)

pongo said:


> I've just encountered this problem and I do not know how to solve it. I would appreciate any help provided. Thank you.
> 
> I'm using Windows98SE with 128mb RAM running on Intel 3 processor.
> 
> ...


go back to your device manager and remove the driver in question.
reboot your system and let it restore the device driver for your system.
if the driver is on your win98 cd then have it handy so the driver can
be extracted from the cd.
you should have a cd that came with the net card with the drivers if not you can get the driver from:

http://www.driversguide.com

see if this helps.


----------



## pongo (Jan 1, 2005)

Thank you for the welcome  

I did as advised. I removed the Existing Ndis2 driver from the "network adapters" in the Control Panel. After removing it, i now have 3 adapters under this "network adapter" heading. 

1. CNet Pro200 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
2. Dial-up Adapter
3. iVasion PoET Adapter

Are these sufficient? Do I have to install Ndis2 driver? What does Ndis2 driver do? Windows didn't detect any new hardware, so I suppose Ndis2 driver is not detected? 

Also, I am able to open game applications now, without the computer crashing. However, the game lags but the graphic and sound are otherwise still the same, i.e. unaffected. It's just the lag. Is this because I removed the Ndis2 driver?]

Thank you in advance.


----------



## wimpy (Dec 21, 2004)

pongo said:


> Thank you for the welcome
> 
> I did as advised. I removed the Existing Ndis2 driver from the "network adapters" in the Control Panel. After removing it, i now have 3 adapters under this "network adapter" heading.
> 
> ...


Anyone involved with Network PC's should be trained in this.
Like go to school or ask the bos.
It's not a hobby and a place for home users to answer.


----------



## pongo (Jan 1, 2005)

Erh? I'm sorry if I offended anyone. I really am a new user in this technical world of pc's and its paraphernalia.


----------



## wimpy (Dec 21, 2004)

pongo said:


> Erh? I'm sorry if I offended anyone. I really am a new user in this technical world of pc's and its paraphernalia.


You original post was wrong,thats not how you update drivers unless as it asks,where are they.But too add further don't make too big a priority.
Get them from who made your devices,not device manager.
It only tells you there name and id.


----------

